
Rat Lungworm, the Tropical Parasite That Took Hawaii by Surprise - anthotny
http://www.newyorker.com/tech/elements/rat-lungworm-the-tropical-parasite-that-took-hawaii-by-surprise
======
pavement
This seems to be a recurring problem with the new generation of non-industrial
food suppliers which, reduce the use of undesirable ingredients, but with food
friendly logistics pipelines that aren't as harsh or distant, many seem to
slap a sticker warning of foodborne illness and call it quits, leaving you on
your own to decide whether something perishable seems fit for consumption,
even though no one is equipped to assess for spoilage by eyeball.

After a recent upgrade to a local supermarket, they started stocking many more
high quality, gourmet, fresh, organic, provincial and raw options, but the
underskilled staff were not diligent enough to support the products, and after
getting a few sore throats and then two painful scares of food poisoning
involving blood, I can only look at the high-end product line like it's a
shelf full of knives that the manager, stock personnel and cashiers would try
to stab me in the gut with.

It really pisses me off, not simply the wastage of costly, valuable,
desireable food, but that these huge supermarkets are so desperate to fight
tooth and nail with niche outlets in a game of sheer survival, that they
blunder into stocking delicate products without the expertise or care needed
to provide it safely.

So now, not only do we have food stores that can only manage sell highly
preserved non-nutritious garbage, caked in salt, drowned in high frutose corn
syrup, and contaminated by colors, preservatives and artificial flavor
chemicals, but now the same store is destroying truckloads of better food and
getting people sick with it.

